# a shot from a local meet



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

took my car out to a local meet and someone snapped these dope pics :beer: 

just need to fix my door moulding


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Awesome. :beer:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Very clean :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

najob08 said:


> Awesome. :beer:





DoctorDoctor said:


> Very clean :thumbup::thumbup:





andrew m. said:


> very nice! :thumbup:


 thanks fellas :beer:


----------



## Brunke_Stunkelmyer (Sep 21, 2009)

It's funny seeing a black guy drive a VW.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

thats kind of rude.... lol bump for a clean car looks good:thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

Brunke_Stunkelmyer said:


> It's funny seeing a black guy drive a VW.


 the most racist post ive ever saw :thumbdown: 




wagner17 said:


> thats kind of rude.... lol bump for a clean car looks good:thumbup:


 thank you sir :beer:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

shouldnt matter what color what race you are.... your car is on point and its people like that who are rude and should go drive off a cliff


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

Brunke_Stunkelmyer said:


> It's funny seeing a black guy drive a VW.


 haha wow :facepalm:


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

Brunke_Stunkelmyer said:


> It's funny seeing a black guy drive a VW.


 
This guy sucks. Straight up.


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Car looks awesome as usual Jayy! See you @ h2o? and just ignore that ignorant D-bag...


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Brunke_Stunkelmyer said:


> It's funny seeing a black guy drive a VW.


 Booooo, jayys car is on point. No race in dubbin.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

wagner17 said:


> shouldnt matter what color what race you are.... your car is on point and its people like that who are rude and should go drive off a cliff


 :beer: 



mk3_vws said:


> haha wow :facepalm:


 :wave: theres always "that guy" 



PATTYCRAKK said:


> This guy sucks. Straight up.


 well said pat :thumbup: 



07silverbullet said:


> Car looks awesome as usual Jayy! See you @ h2o? and just ignore that ignorant D-bag...


 :wave: thanks rich ! and yes ill be @ h20 sept 23-26 see you there :beer: 



vento86 said:


> Booooo, jayys car is on point. No race in dubbin.


 thanks brenden :wave:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Its brendOn.. But ids cooeace:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

vento86 said:


> Its brendOn.. But its cooeace:


 lol sorry brendon


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice :snowcool:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

xandypx said:


> Nice :snowcool:


 :thumbup:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Mint :snowcool:


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Brunke_Stunkelmyer said:


> It's funny seeing a black guy drive a VW.


 It would probably be just as funny to see you fall off a bridge. 

Car looks great, if I still had my classic green Wolfsburg I would have loved to do something like that :thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

You're blowing it with the door moulding  

Are you coming to the mk3 GTG?


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

UghRice said:


> Mint :snowcool:


 thanks :beer: 



ALRDesign said:


> It would probably be just as funny to see you fall off a bridge.
> 
> Car looks great, if I still had my classic green Wolfsburg I would have loved to do something like that :thumbup:


 thanks but its a celebration edition :thumbup: 



reynolds9000 said:


> You're blowing it with the door moulding
> 
> Are you coming to the mk3 GTG?


 i just need to get some 3M moulding tape :laugh: and yes i will see u there :wave:


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

love it man :thumbup:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

Brunke_Stunkelmyer said:


> It's funny seeing a black guy drive a VW.


 what an ass.... you should go practice safe sex and go F*** yourself... 

op.. car looks good....:thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

never get tired of seeing this :thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

Bnana said:


> love it man :thumbup:


 thanks appreciate it :beer: 



tonyb2580 said:


> what an ass.... you should go practice safe sex and go F*** yourself...
> 
> op.. car looks good....:thumbup:


 we gotta have haters right? and thanks breadren :beer: 



.:Hinrichs:. said:


> never get tired of seeing this :thumbup:


 you have/had some nice dope cars so means alot coming from you :beer:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Jayy said:


> you have/had some nice dope cars so means alot coming from you :beer:


 thank you, just such a clean and simple car, hope to see it in person at h20 this year


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

and my fav pic of my car 

pic credit goes to vaughn ( mk3_vws)


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

your favorite pic?! thanks :beer: 

h20 we need to take some more pics...ill be in a different car than when i was at sowo :laugh:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

cant wait ! 

and i wish i had multiple cars


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

Damn that lost shot is wicked. Any shots of the interior. I see some seats that I like :thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

tonyb2580 said:


> Damn that lost shot is wicked. Any shots of the interior. I see some seats that I like :thumbup:


and i dont have any pics of the rear seats but they are mkiv tan leather (almost a perfect match to the fronts )










and whats under the hood


----------



## NoIdentity (Feb 21, 2011)

I use to own a 2.0L MK3, incredibly slow machine. At least you got the look going :thumbup::thumbup:

now get a supercharger in there or even better, do a TDI swap and mod the hell of it :beer:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

NoIdentity said:


> I use to own a 2.0L MK3, incredibly slow machine. At least you got the look going :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> now get a supercharger in there or even better, do a TDI swap and mod the hell of it :beer:


thanks ! 

im considering going with a VR swap ( cams ...chip....schrick manifold....etc) or a stage I or stage II turbo kit in the future but i personally do not like the TDI motor :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Full of beauty. :thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Full of beauty. :thumbup:


thank you


----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

looks sickk..i might come out to that meet next week :thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

vDuByu92 said:


> looks sickk..i might come out to that meet next week :thumbup:


thanks ! and its a great meet i enjoy going to meets where there are other sick cars besides dubs and audi


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

sick interior man.. clean and simple.. love the seats



NoIdentity said:


> I use to own a 2.0L MK3, incredibly slow machine. At least you got the look going :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> now get a supercharger in there or even better, do a TDI swap and mod the hell of it :beer:


i feel you on that, but that 2.0 is so incredibly reliable.. plus the car looks good... Low and slow is the way to go:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

Jayy said:


> thanks ! and its a great meet i enjoy going to meets where there are other sick cars besides dubs and audi


yea i heard theres alot of high class cars. thats my boys bagged g37 in the background of the last pic lol


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

vDuByu92 said:


> yea i heard theres alot of high class cars. thats my boys bagged g37 in the background of the last pic lol


yea alot of nice Lambos and exotics 

and that G37 was sick :beer:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

God, your car looks like complete **** with that saggy ass door moulding!



You know I love it.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

zrace07 said:


> God, your car looks like complete **** with that saggy ass door moulding!
> 
> 
> 
> You know I love it.


lol you know that moulding brings character to the car 

ready to kick ass on team air :laugh:


----------

